
Show HN: KnowYourWorth – Find out if you’re being paid fairly - ngranja19
https://knowyourworth.site/
======
ngranja19
Hi,

A few months ago a friend of mine got a job in a big company from the USA. She
was suspected that because she was from Uruguay and a woman she was underpaid.
After talking with some colleagues they created a spreadsheet where everyone
from that company could share their salaries, sector, years of experience and
gender. So everyone could see if they were being paid fairly.

When she told me that I thought it was a really great idea, everyone should
have that in their company, salary transparency helps all of us, to get an
idea of how much earn people in similar situations than me.

A few weeks ago, the hashtag #knowyourworth wen viral. So I finally decided to
build a site where everyone could easily share their salaries in an anonymous
way.

I know there are some similar tools over there but there are most of them for
the USA or they just have data from big companies. Sometimes they are more
complex than we would like.

I hope it helps.

~~~
ailideex
> salaries, sector, years of experience and gender.

I'm fairly sure the biggest factor influencing wages is market value of your
labour which is for the most part unrelated to years of experience.

~~~
ngranja19
Yeah sure. But I believe that years of experience are useful to compare for
the same level/title. For example, is not the same being a junior Backend
Developer than a Senior one. Also, a big factor influencing wages is country.
I think is useless to compare your salary with another one of a different
country, and that's the reason why I ask for it.

